
How Did Christianity Manage to Grow into 3 Continents? - petesake
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_religious_populations
======
nucleartacos
Missionaries spreading the Gospel of Jesus Christ. They were and are
fulfilling the Great Commission:

Matthew 28:16-20

16 Then the eleven disciples went to Galilee, to the mountain where Jesus had
told them to go. 17 When they saw him, they worshiped him; but some doubted.
18 Then Jesus came to them and said, “All authority in heaven and on earth has
been given to me. 19 Therefore go and make disciples of all nations, baptizing
them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit, 20 and
teaching them to obey everything I have commanded you. And surely I am with
you always, to the very end of the age.”

~~~
petesake
Father, Son i can understand.

Who is this Holy Spirit which is referenced in many places but is not
identified as a independent entity or not much description about its actions?

~~~
nucleartacos
[https://www.thoughtco.com/who-is-the-holy-
spirit-701504](https://www.thoughtco.com/who-is-the-holy-spirit-701504)

------
tgarma1234
Short answer: Imperialism.

------
petesake
Is it because of English Christianity spread widely or is it vice versa?

~~~
nucleartacos
Christianity spread around the middle east and southern Europe before English
existed, but not to the degree it is now.

